# Kubota L245dt transmission oil



## sharknet

Hello all, hope the new year is treating you well.

I have a question someone might be able to help out with.

I have a Kubota L245DT, and it needs the trans oil changing. The manual has the note that early L series tractors had 80W oil installed ion the trans, but that this should be change to Kubota UDT soonest. 

(I have had this machine for a few years now, and this is the first time I have changed this oil, I have no idea what is in there currently)

Here is the problem.

I have several options to replace this oil, Kubota UDT IS one of them, but (very)expensive, and some of the other suppliers have oils the meet the UDT standard...however.

Gulf Oil for example, Universal Tractor Transmission Fluid, listed as suitable, is rated at 80W. 

Fuchs Titan UTTO (Universal Tractor Transmission Oil) also listed as suitable, is rated 10W30.

Castrol Agri Trans MP is rated at 20W40.

Seeing as how Kubota recommended ditching the 80W as per the manual, which way do I go?

There is a big difference between 80W and 10W30.

Can anyone shed some light on this?

Regards,

Scott.


----------



## DustyTrails

Sharknet, I am new to this forum, and I have the same exact question in my mind about the SAE-80 rear differential Hydraulic/Gear Oil that is recommended by the manufacturer (Kubota) for my tractor (L245DT). Did you ever get a reply? Or what did you finally end up doing? and how did it work out? Thanks for any help anyone can offer on this topic, Dusty
//


----------



## rhino

Myself would put in the UTD fluid and not the others. The reason I say this as I worked for a Kubota dealer for over 36 years. The oil maybe expensive but you are not going to change it for a 1000 hrs. unless the oil gets contaminated with water or dirt.:usa:


----------



## BigT

I agree with rhino. I have a little kubota G1900 mower with UDT oil in and it hasn't been changed in many years. I do change the filter every year or two. That oil remains very clean, so clean in fact that it is very difficult to see it on the dipstick. Just my two cents worth!


----------



## DustyTrails

Rhino & BigT, 

OK, so then I should use the Kubota brand UDT (10 gal. @ $20/gal.) is not too much for a good operating machine. What puzzles me is, why would the WSM specify "SAE-80" and "or may cause malfunction"? 'SAE-80 Gear Oil' is everywhere, but 'SAE-80 Hydro-Gear Oil' is hard to find.

The local Kubota dealer was no help. Keeping in mind this tractor is about 40 yrs. old. When I questioned them they did not know what I was talking about. They only carried the Kubota UDT (SAE 10W30), and weren't interested in discussing it (only selling it). 

I was told in another thread that these imported tractors did not come factory equipped with FELs, and that all FELs were after market additions. This makes me think that the main gear box, rear diff. and 3-pt. cylinder were originally designed to function with SAE-80, but the FEL was not. 

Thank you for your thoughts.
//


----------



## RC Wells

Cenex Qwiklift HTB is just as good.


----------



## DustyTrails

Also, to change the hydraulic filter on a 1979 L245DT (a screen located at the bottom of the rear diff.) I need to drain the entire 9.5 gal. of oil first. Then to re fill the gear box and rear diff. with the used oil is not something I like to do (I like my tractor too much), and so I prefer to re-fill with new oil (replacing multiple times which is getting pricey).

And this being done on an annual maintenance schedule is no big thing. But I have had to do this once a month for the past 3 months, and it is becoming a major pain in the pin feathers. So now I am considering adding an after market filter. A 1" WIX filter base #24001 with a 141 micron WIX filter #51614.

Any thoughts on that latest brain storm?
//


----------



## RC Wells

The internal screen is a suction screen, so adding an external filter will accomplish nothing. Your contamination is from the transmission and differential. Likely someone used 80 wt gear grease at some time and a good flushing is now in order.


----------



## HarveyW

Dusty, 

I went out to my barn and checked the label on the 5 gallon bucket of Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF), which I use in my old Ford 3600 tractor. On the label it states "meets or exceeds manufacturers specs for:" Kubota UDT among many others. 

Therefore, I change my position.....use a universal tractor fluid (UTF) in place of Kubota UDT. You can find UTF in 5 gallon buckets at Tractor Supply Stores, auto parts stores, Walmart, etc. 
Just check the label before buying to ensure that it "meets or exceeds specs for Kubota UDT". I use the Travelers Brand of UTF which I obtain at Tractor supply. Costs about $40 for 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## rhino

When they first came out with the tractor it had SAE 80 in the system. They found out the oil was to heavy for the hydraulics in the winter cold and some of the times in spring or fall. That's when they started to put a thinner SAE 30 and it helped the system. Shortly after that UDT Fluid came to be. Now the new tractors have Super UDT and that's a SAE 10.:usa:


----------



## DustyTrails

OK fellas, thanks for putting up with me about the Kubota oil questions. I finally get it, and I will continue with the newer, thiner UDT. I can sure see where SAE-80 will be too hard on the FEL (and maybe even the 3-pt. and main gear box) in below freezing weather. The tractor stays on the farm up in the mountains in Northern Arizona where winter temps get below freezing for weeks on end. I work in the big city of Phoenix where winter temps some times get all the way down to freezing once a year for an hour or two (early in the morning). I'll go home this weekend, flush the system, clean the screen (once again), and fill w/TSC UDT, and post the final results in a week or two (if that's OK).

Thanks for all your help, Dusty 
//


----------



## lhart57

Total tractor N00b here.
My hubby is with the tractor out of cell range and he asked me to look for info on Hydraulic fluid for our L245DT. Specifically he wants to know what level to fill to. His note says "Do you go to the bottom screw?" He says the manual is not clear. This is accompanied by "Which darned fluid do you use?" 

The Tractor service place we have used in the past has changed hands and they were not particularly useful. They said their database says "refer to manual" for all of my questions and, of course, they wanted to sell me the 10W-30 UDT.

Is Kubota brand UDT going to be inherently "better" than the Traveller brand SAE 10W-30 that sells for 39.99 at Tractor Supply? The Traveller lists Kubota UDT and Kubota transmission/hydraulic in it's spec list.


----------



## marc_hanna

If you’re in a cold climate I would use a multi-grade tractor fluid. There are a lot of options out there. For my Kioti, I went with a fully synthetic Klondike 5W30 (might actually be 0W30 based on the specs). It was a lot more expensive, but it will mean a lot better operation in below freezing temps. It was about $90/pail after tax, but like others have said, it’s going to be in there for a while.


----------



## DustyTrails

I just now saw your question about the L245DT hydraulic oil level. On the left side of the transmission case is the hydraulic/transmission oil level gauge. On my tractor it is (about centered and near the clutch peddle) a bolt with a washer that has an o-ring in the center of the washer. With the bolt removed I fill the hydraulic/gear oil (aka UDT) into the top of the transmission until it starts to come out of the oil level bolt-hole. Then I quickly reinstall the oil level bolt & washer, and then reinstall the oil cap. This will give the proper oil level for the transmission, rear differential, rear drive axles, and hydraulic system (since it all circulates and uses the same oil).
//


----------



## DustyTrails

As far as the SAE oil weight: I found out that the L245DT tractor originally came from Kubota, Japan, with SAE-80 gear oil in the transmission. And my 1977 L245DT Workshop Service Manual (WSM) says to use SAE-80. But several years later Kubota realized that SAE-80 is too thick and changed to a better hydro-gear oil called UDT. I use the UDT from Walmart with good results. The Kubota brand UDT is probably better oil, but it is twice the cost, and when changed every year as recommended in the WSM any of the other brands should be just as good (especially when the other manufacturers list their oil as being compatible with Kubota UDT).
I find it very important to clean the oil filter (a cigar shaped screen located in the bottom of the rear differential on the left) every Spring. But to remove the filter for cleaning all the hydro-gear oil has to be drained first. And I like my tractor too much to put the old oil back in, so I replace it each year with new.
Another draw back to paying extra for Kubota brand UDT is that if there is constant leakage from the hydraulic system, or if a hose breaks, then the cost to refill is not as much. Just saying.
Hope this helps a little. Happy trails form Dusty Trails.
//


----------



## lhart57

DustyTrails said:


> I just now saw your question about the L245DT hydraulic oil level. On the left side of the transmission case is the hydraulic/transmission oil level gauge. On my tractor it is (about centered and near the clutch peddle) a bolt with a washer that has an o-ring in the center of the washer. With the bolt removed I fill the hydraulic/gear oil (aka UDT) into the top of the transmission until it starts to come out of the oil level bolt-hole. Then I quickly reinstall the oil level bolt & washer, and then reinstall the oil cap. This will give the proper oil level for the transmission, rear differential, rear drive axles, and hydraulic system (since it all circulates and uses the same oil).
> //


THANK YOU!!
I will print this out and take it with me.
You guys are Awesome!
Laureen


----------

